

Why nobody gives a shit about your cool app anymore... - apompliano
http://anthonypompliano.com/2013/06/24/nobody-gives-a-shit-about-cool/

======
ktran03
cool

~~~
andyidsinga
i suggest you re-write your comment, this time focusing on the value
proposition :)

~~~
apompliano
Great use of the theme....creative!

